# ModelTrainDB - iPhone & iPad App for Model Railroad Train Collectors



## Chris Kelleher (Dec 9, 2010)

ModelTrainDB is the ultimate app for anyone that collects and/or enjoys running model railroad trains. The app allows you to track information about all of the unique items in your collection, and your current inventory.

Please visit http://www.modeltraindb.com/ for more information

iTunes Store Link


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

aww shucks no love for android...


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

brylerjunction said:


> aww shucks no love for android...


:thumbsup: If it's not made for Android....it just doesn't exist!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Android here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an Android as well. Since they outsell the iPhone, one has to wonder why these folks don't offer an application for them.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have an Android as well. Since they outsell the iPhone, one has to wonder why these folks don't offer an application for them.


I'm sure they'll come around to the "right side" of the force!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have an Android as well. Since they outsell the iPhone, one has to wonder why these folks don't offer an application for them.


BTW.....the only reason I can see for writing an iPhone App first is that it must be easier than writing for the Droid! :laugh::laugh:

Personnally I'd start with the harder one first! 

Jim


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

manchesterjim said:


> BTW.....the only reason I can see for writing an iPhone App first is that it must be easier than writing for the Droid! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Personnally I'd start with the harder one first!
> 
> Jim



zing..good one


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

brylerjunction said:


> zing..good one


I just hope Chris knows we're only teasing him!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

interesting app, I got an iPad so might be worth a try, just don't like the idea of dropping $8 for something that others say will constantly crash, so I would rather help develop it first and ensure the bugs are worked out before putting it up for sale...or at least have it for less...but looks to be a good way for me to keep track of what I got...as I seem to get more every other day.....oops....


I also agree about the Android part of other posts here as well


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have an Android as well. Since they outsell the iPhone, one has to wonder why these folks don't offer an application for them.


Gunrunner,
There was an interesting article in the times just about this. I'm sure android is great and all that, but my wife and i find comfort in using Apple products. Our phones, computers, ipad, and TV all just work together right out of the box without having to do a thing. The last thing I need to add to my list of "at home" titles is "IT guy":laugh:


http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/11/technology/apple-keeps-loyalty-of-mobile-app-developers.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all


_Many developers have continued to make applications first, and sometimes only, for iPhones. They find it easier to create software for Apple devices than for ones running Android, or it may be more lucrative. Their allegiance to Apple has helped make its devices the powerhouses they are for the company. 

“Android may have a lead in how many handsets it ships, but it doesn’t have a lead in how much money app developers are making from it,” said Hadi Partovi, an investor in technology start-ups like Dropbox and a former manager at Microsoft. _


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have any problem here, and I don't like the box Apple wants to put you in for their products.  I'm not a fan of closed systems and never will be.


----------



## Chris Kelleher (Dec 9, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> interesting app, I got an iPad so might be worth a try, just don't like the idea of dropping $8 for something that others say will constantly crash, so I would rather help develop it first and ensure the bugs are worked out before putting it up for sale...or at least have it for less...but looks to be a good way for me to keep track of what I got...as I seem to get more every other day.....oops....
> 
> 
> I also agree about the Android part of other posts here as well


We had a month-long beta period which we were able to get many of the bugs worked out during. Unfortunately there was at least 1 that made it into the app after it was posted for sale. An hour after the issue was reported, it was corrected. Since it was a problem with the setup data that is downloaded to the app from our servers, we were able to get it fixed quickly without having to post an updated app on the store for download. The setup data is automatically downloaded each time you start the app (which you can of course turn this feature off as well).

For the pricing, we investigated the marketplace extensively, including downloadable PC applications, online services and other apps before deciding on a sale price. Since this is a niche market, we couldn't price an app like this for $0.99 and be able to come close to making back our development time and overhead costs. I think the benefits of having a custom app to track my train inventory well worth it, especially being able to have that with me when I am out at a train show or local hobby shop.

We are still considering developing an Android version as well, but that would double our development costs, so we will keep an eye on the costs/benefits of doing this for now.


----------



## Chris Kelleher (Dec 9, 2010)

manchesterjim said:


> I just hope Chris knows we're only teasing him!


LOL yes 

I knew that no matter which way I went, either iPhone/iPad first or Android first, I couldn't do both at the same time. Since I use all of the i-devices, this made the decision a bit easier for what to start with.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

Chris fwiw I would be willing to easily pay $15-$20 for an app like this for android. With the fact that I do 30-40 train shows per year I would love to have something like this especially when I am out buying collections or at auctions as I could easily look up what I have sold and for what price allowing me to adjust buying prices accordingly. 
If you need someone to test an android product (if you do one) please let me know. You may also want to consider advertising your app in the TCA magazines and also visiting some of the more active Yahoo Groups to get the word out. Feel free to pm me if you want more info. 
Also not sure if you have a flyer made up but if you do have something like that I can make sure they are distributed at all the shows we attend
Good Luck!!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Chris Kelleher said:


> We had a month-long beta period which we were able to get many of the bugs worked out during. Unfortunately there was at least 1 that made it into the app after it was posted for sale. An hour after the issue was reported, it was corrected. Since it was a problem with the setup data that is downloaded to the app from our servers, we were able to get it fixed quickly without having to post an updated app on the store for download. The setup data is automatically downloaded each time you start the app (which you can of course turn this feature off as well).
> 
> For the pricing, we investigated the marketplace extensively, including downloadable PC applications, online services and other apps before deciding on a sale price. Since this is a niche market, we couldn't price an app like this for $0.99 and be able to come close to making back our development time and overhead costs. I think the benefits of having a custom app to track my train inventory well worth it, especially being able to have that with me when I am out at a train show or local hobby shop.
> 
> We are still considering developing an Android version as well, but that would double our development costs, so we will keep an eye on the costs/benefits of doing this for now.




Thanks chris, and hey now that ive seen this app in action, I think anywhere from $5 - $8 would be reasonable, I also sent you a few suggestions to hopefully make it more improved and streamline it a tad  as I said I do have an android phone and that might be an idea to look into as well 

also on a side note I do think putting it on apple computers (should already be set for use on one right?) would be good too, also some time developing one for the PC would be an idea (if I could learn programing I would start working with you to make one my self)


one other thought on the program, under the "item images" under item menu I would like to suggest that it show a small thumbnail type image of the train (or what ever item) so you can see what it is.


----------



## Chris Kelleher (Dec 9, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> Thanks chris, and hey now that ive seen this app in action, I think anywhere from $5 - $8 would be reasonable, I also sent you a few suggestions to hopefully make it more improved and streamline it a tad  as I said I do have an android phone and that might be an idea to look into as well


Thanks, I thought so. Just lowered the price today to $4.99 for a limited time only, so if anyone was on the fence before about the cost, go grab it now at 40% off for a limited time!



> also on a side note I do think putting it on apple computers (should already be set for use on one right?) would be good too, also some time developing one for the PC would be an idea (if I could learn programing I would start working with you to make one my self)


The app is already fully integrated with a database backend, powered by a company called parse.com. This is used by some very popular Apps such as "Band of the Day" and "Hipmunk". We plan to use this to build new features that will our users the flexibility to upload their data so it can be shared in any manner that they want. 

For example: 
Share your collection via a web-based application
Post collection information using social media sites, or post items for sale/trade/wanted to buy.
Contribute to a public database of prototypes and models for sharing.
Easily backup/export and report/import your data to various sources and multiple devices.



> one other thought on the program, under the "item images" under item menu I would like to suggest that it show a small thumbnail type image of the train (or what ever item) so you can see what it is.


This has already been done and will be included in the next version of the app, which will be submitted to the App Store for review and approval shortly.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Kelleher (Dec 9, 2010)

brylerjunction said:


> Chris fwiw I would be willing to easily pay $15-$20 for an app like this for android. With the fact that I do 30-40 train shows per year I would love to have something like this especially when I am out buying collections or at auctions as I could easily look up what I have sold and for what price allowing me to adjust buying prices accordingly.


Yes, this is the whole reason I thought that this would be a killer product for model railroad collectors: being able to have this information "on the go", be it outside in your garden layout or across the country at a train show, would be very useful!



> If you need someone to test an android product (if you do one) please let me know.


Yes, will do, thanks for the offer! 

I just reviewed a marketing study on mobile app development, which said iOS was the most expensive and time consuming platform to develop for. So maybe learning Android development won't be as bad, or I may decide to outsource the development to someone with experience re-writing iOS apps for Android.



> You may also want to consider advertising your app in the TCA magazines and also visiting some of the more active Yahoo Groups to get the word out. Feel free to pm me if you want more info.


I just joined TCA and will look into advertising with them. I also sent you a PM, I wasn't aware of any of the Yahoo Groups that are available, but anyway to get the word out would be helpful!



> Also not sure if you have a flyer made up but if you do have something like that I can make sure they are distributed at all the shows we attend
> Good Luck!!


That would be fantastic, thanks so much!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Maybe look into putting this app into mags like NMRA, or Model RR mag, or other mags like that...that would get you more exposed out there in the community of model railroading, and honestly I can kinda see this working for model planes and car (RC mainly) too, just a slight rework of the front end GUI would be needed honestly...but I would say at least 90% could be reused...


----------

